# 20 gallon CRS Tank



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello,

I want to share my CRS tank with you all...
I very have to thank you my friend Thomas. My tank and shrimps, look very nice after his help...

PH not known cuz i didn't mean them yet
KH not sure
GH not sure too
Soil I used ADA

My tank view:


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a perfect tank, man!
Your flame moss looks great!


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahhaah thanks thanks
I very happy when looking them...
soooo bushy...
and when i put in the micro powder food in, it all trap there...nice for babies to eat out....


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That shrimp on the last picture. What grade is it?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

ah...its the same as the one in the third picture from the bottom...
um...ss grade
its the "hino" grade, the head with two dot


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice shrimp! How many of them do you have?
Where do you get them?

I see B grade in your tank as well. Right?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

only 1 ss @[email protected]
and 2 sss
yup other is s and a and b
hahahahah got it from my friend Thomas


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

killer007 said:


> ah...its the same as the one in the third picture from the bottom...
> um...ss grade
> its the "hino" grade, the head with two dot


Are you sure that's not an SSS grade? It looks like a Mosura with Crown pattern....

Also, where did you get your ADA Aquasoil?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

@[email protected] it is a SSS...
crown @[email protected] how did you know its a crown....?
hahahaha i didn't take picture at the top view....

um the soil is from US, its like crazy price @[email protected] ah....


----------



## DreamProductions (May 17, 2010)

Holy very nice Shrimp! 
When you get babies I would like to buy some from you!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

killer007 said:


> @[email protected] it is a SSS...
> crown @[email protected] how did you know its a crown....?
> hahahaha i didn't take picture at the top view....
> 
> um the soil is from US, its like crazy price @[email protected] ah....


Well, you said that the last picture of the CRS was the same as the 3rd last one, and the 3rd last one appears to be an SSS grade Mosura with Crown 

What are your water parameters like? Are you just using straight tap water?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

>.< babies are hard to get...
crown is hard...


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Well, you said that the last picture of the CRS was the same as the 3rd last one, and the 3rd last one appears to be an SSS grade Mosura with Crown
> 
> What are your water parameters like? Are you just using straight tap water?


hahahahah but the 3rd last one is hino [email protected]@
should be SS, i think...
the crown is the 5th last picture...
its a flower and clown together....

um actually i didn't measure the water parameters for a long time...
last time i measure it, its like PH6....not sure now...
just add aged tap water when doing water change...


----------



## DreamProductions (May 17, 2010)

killer are you breeding these shrimp right now? Where can I get some of these locally in the area? I'm looking for some high grade CRS, I know theres many lower grades floating around in the area but I cannot seem to find any higher grade CRS...


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

ah...yes i am breeding them now...but i don't have much to sell @[email protected]
in my knowledge, i don't know any with better grade, maybe james in scarborough has some better ones....
my first 10 CRS were from him...
um...there must be someone in local has better grade, but they just not posting the ads...

and i have to say....the crown and flower pattern is expansive....
even the ss grades hino is pricy too...

mine ss and sss grades are from my friend Thomas in Vancouver...


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

mmmm CRS heaven


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

killer007 said:


> and i have to say....the crown and flower pattern is expansive....
> even the ss grades hino is pricy too...


This was a beginning of killer's advertising campaign


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahahah yes yes...

i tried to get most of the lower grade male one out and keep some female low grade in...to get the population going...

and hopefully get the grading up and maybe some crown come up hahahaha, you never know....


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

killer007 said:


> hahahahah yes yes...
> 
> i tried to get most of the lower grade male one out and keep some female low grade in...to get the population going...
> 
> and hopefully get the grading up and maybe some crown come up hahahaha, you never know....


Actually, crown female can produce crowns with ordinary males.
Anyway, in 2-3 month you might have some crown offspring. Be ready to become rich


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hhahahaah hope so...
its good to offset some expansive from this kind of hobby hahahahaha
maybe not get rich...

new shrimps coming out every year, and those sulwesi shrimp looks good....
and challeging...
>.< maybe i can sell some and get enought to buy some sulwesi shrimps...


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

love the tank sir, excellent shrimp  amazing colours!

hopefully you can have some success breeding them highgrades  would be nice to finally have a seller with these high grades locally 

Keep up the excellent work! can't wait to see more updates!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

DreamProductions said:


> killer are you breeding these shrimp right now? Where can I get some of these locally in the area? I'm looking for some high grade CRS, I know theres many lower grades floating around in the area but I cannot seem to find any higher grade CRS...


Here check out this link

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=111540#post111540


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey killer...

gorgeous set up with flame moss...did you do it by hand?
what camera are you using?


I wonder how we can start get more people hooked on dwarf shrimps?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahaha thanks
ah...i tied the moss up to the wood and after 2 months it will turn like that...
no need to do anything hahahaha


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

ah i am using canon 450D...
just normal lense...
but better to get micro len but they are sooooo expensive @[email protected]


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

I moved the 2213 and changed it to a big sponge filter instead...
add 4 amano shrimps in the tank to get the BBA off...

Photos update:


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## DreamProductions (May 17, 2010)

looks great!, any updates since the last photos?
Any crown offsprings?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

awesome! planning to start one up myself gonna have endlers in there as well, some fry will survive no doubt.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

ya you can put some fish in...
ppl put tetra, guppy, and smaller fish...
just put some hiding place hahahaha


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Update for my old CRS tank...
with some SSS, Crowns, Heart, A, SS, [email protected]@ MIX hahahaha


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## DreamProductions (May 17, 2010)

There is a Giant shrimp in some of those pictures, are those the fan shrimps?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Have those amanos cleaned up all the BBA in the tank? How much did you pay for those and where did you buy your from?

I've got some BBA and thinking I may have a single or a pair have a go at it. Anyone renting amanos out?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

DreamProductions said:


> There is a Giant shrimp in some of those pictures, are those the fan shrimps?


hahahhah good eye...
yes...its fan shrimps...
he always do some filter job @[email protected]
like always stay there and filter the water for food


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Have those amanos cleaned up all the BBA in the tank? How much did you pay for those and where did you buy your from?
> 
> I've got some BBA and thinking I may have a single or a pair have a go at it. Anyone renting amanos out?


NONONO!!! POOR JOB hahahaha
@[email protected] actually from what i see they never clean it...
i heard you have to stave them almost to death, so they will eat it at last...
they are very picky and get the easy algae first

>.< i got it from BA, they where like $10 for 4....
and the stupid part is after a week, they have a sale...and drop price to $2 for 3...
i was like [email protected]@...

so if you want some, its good idea to wait for sale...
just check the sale price online at the BA website...sometimes they post ads there...


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

What's that blue shrimp I see?... I think i want it!.

amazing tank sir!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

You should try and get some more of the ADA stuff and sell it on these forums for more. xD


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

arktixan said:


> What's that blue shrimp I see?... I think i want it!.
> 
> amazing tank sir!


hahahhaha >.< very very good eye hahahahah
i tried to hide them inside my CRS tank   

ah...its blueberry shrimps....
its another color morph like cherry and green shrimps
i very like those one too >.< 
very pretty...


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Joeee said:


> You should try and get some more of the ADA stuff and sell it on these forums for more. xD


hahhahah T.T but its too expansive
>.< its like $80 for the biggest bag...
those soil and shrimps almost make me bankrupt hahahahaha


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

killer007 said:


> hahahhaha >.< very very good eye hahahahah
> i tried to hide them inside my CRS tank
> 
> ah...its blueberry shrimps....
> ...


Is that so? I like them  along with the blue pearls... I may have to setup a tank one day with then...


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

killer007 said:


> hahhahah T.T but its too expansive
> >.< its like $80 for the biggest bag...
> those soil and shrimps almost make me bankrupt hahahahaha


File for Bankruptcy


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahah yesyes
@[email protected] i think blue pearls is same as blueberry, just the color is intense for blueberry
but i am not 100% sure hahahaha



arktixan said:


> Is that so? I like them  along with the blue pearls... I may have to setup a tank one day with then...


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

soon, very very soon ahhahahaha



arktixan said:


> File for Bankruptcy


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey how would you vacuum the ADA soil?
Say your shrimps reproduce and cover the tank..wouldn't the gravel vacuuming become difficult for this type of set up?

I've had problems with planaria and other micro-organisms...without cleaning out the gravel once in a while


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Hey how would you vacuum the ADA soil?
> Say your shrimps reproduce and cover the tank..wouldn't the gravel vacuuming become difficult for this type of set up?
> 
> I've had problems with planaria and other micro-organisms...without cleaning out the gravel once in a while


well you don't do cleaning the soil...
cuz you will actually make the tank worst...
just leave them like that and change/reset your tank within 1 or 1.5 years time


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

killer007 said:


> well you don't do cleaning the soil...
> cuz you will actually make the tank worst...
> just leave them like that and change/reset your tank within 1 or 1.5 years time


aite, thanks for the advice mate. What's your way of dealing with the little bugs in your gravel?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahhah welcome...

@[email protected] what kind of bugs?
you mean worms or bugs?
bugs...you just put some "baby" guppy in and eat it in one week...
but worms...you actually need to use the "no Plarnia" [email protected]@....
this thing will kill every flate worms...its super good....

if not too many, just wait until you do soil change....like reset your whole tank

If like super super many of the flate worms....
maybe use a trap to reduce the number...


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

killer007 said:


> hahhah welcome...
> 
> @[email protected] what kind of bugs?
> you mean worms or bugs?
> ...


Great method with the guppies lol. It's hard to find the "no planaria" thing in Toronto right? I'm planning on using Safe-guard fenbendazole...need a bit more research.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

@[email protected] yes... I heard they are not allow to get into canada...
so if you can find some, get them....
ya the fenbendazole should work too...i heard ppl use it


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Great method with the guppies lol. It's hard to find the "no planaria" thing in Toronto right? I'm planning on using Safe-guard fenbendazole...need a bit more research.


Safeguard is the way to go to get rid of pests, and its Shrimp safe... and SOME snails. That one has been puzzling to people so if you have precious snails, i suggest you remove them.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

arktixan said:


> Safeguard is the way to go to get rid of pests, and its Shrimp safe... and SOME snails. That one has been puzzling to people so if you have precious snails, i suggest you remove them.


Definitely take your advice on that. Good thing the snails aren't in my shrimp tanks, they're in my fish tanks


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

that sounds good...
i have to find some too


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

killer007 said:


> that sounds good...
> i have to find some too


I'll be receiving some, and might be posting some ads up for sale in small quantities especially for smaller tanks ie 10/20 gallons. Stay posted.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

yes, apparently you need like .1 or .01 grams of it... and your golden.


----------

